# Electric Beaver (airplane, that is)



## richg99 (Dec 11, 2019)

https://newatlas.com/aircraft/worlds-first-all-electric-commercial-aircraft-harbour-air/?utm_source=New+Atlas+Subscribers&utm_campaign=349276d828-EMAIL_CAMPAIGN_2019_12_11_02_33&utm_medium=email&utm_term=0_65b67362bd-349276d828-91654449


----------



## Rumblejohn (Dec 11, 2019)

I would love to see the specs on that power plant. Technology is amazing.

John


----------



## Kismet (Dec 12, 2019)

Rich? You got me looking and I found this article...pretty comprehensive. 

https://disciplesofflight.com/de-havilland-beaver/


----------



## Scott F (Dec 12, 2019)

I've flown many times in a de Havilland Beaver on many Canadian fly-in trips. Considering the last new one was built over 50 years ago, it's remarkable how many are still flying. The new Tesla pickup will only be able to travel about 100 miles while hauling a load, I wonder, with current battery technology how far this electric Beaver will be able to fly and with the the weight of the batteries, how much it will be able to transport?
If the solid state batteries become a reality, electric airplanes will be feasible.


----------



## Jim (Dec 13, 2019)

I wonder if it will be cost effective. How long does it take to recharge the batteries for another flight? I wonder if they will have spare batteries to swap them out to keep flights going.......

Interesting stuff for sure.


----------



## Crazyboat (Dec 21, 2019)

Did anyone see where they mention range of these planes? I didn't, I'm also thinking range can't be but 50 miles or so.


----------



## richg99 (Dec 21, 2019)

One of the articles mentions a 100-mile range on this first electric beaver. However, a 600-mile range is expected on another electric plane. See the additional article below.

https://fortune.com/2019/12/10/electric-powered-commercial-airplane-makes-history/


Batteries are clearly the limiting factor for all sorts of Solar/Wind programs as well as Airplanes and cars. When "they" solve that problem, or make it less of an issue, alternative energy will "take-off". (pun intended).




"


----------



## gnappi (Dec 23, 2019)

I am closely watching the electric motorcycle market. But their limited range of less than 100 miles makes them impractical so far for me. 

My GF moved into a HOA that doesn't allow trucks overnight or motorcycles at all. They make exception for quiet ebikes, so I wait.

If I were to ever get one I would build a solar charging station and be totally green  The ability to solar charge them opens a whole new market for off grid or wilderness living. We will see.


----------



## GTS225 (Dec 23, 2019)

The biggest problem with electrics anything is our lack of battery technology that limits us to distance as far as vehicle usage is concerned. I suppose it remains to be seen if we have gone as far as we can go with DC power storage means, as we could be at our limits due to materials available to us here on this planet.



gnappi said:


> My GF moved into a HOA that doesn't allow trucks overnight or motorcycles at all.



T'were me, I'd have never moved into an HOA, as I'm not to accepting of some "organization" that thinks it can tell me what I can and can't do with the home or property that I spent _my_ money on. (Yes, I'm not too accepting of local county property taxes, either.)



gnappi said:


> If I were to ever get one I would build a solar charging station and be totally green  The ability to solar charge them opens a whole new market for off grid or wilderness living. We will see.



I disagree on the "totally green" comment. You will still need fossil products for lubricants on the bike, just not as a fuel. You might want to research your solar charging station idea. The HOA may not allow such an apparatus out on the lawn, or in the drive, thus still blowing your plans out of the water.

Just sayin'.....Roger


----------



## gnappi (Dec 23, 2019)

GTS225 said:


> The biggest problem with electrics anything is our lack of battery technology that limits us to distance as far as vehicle usage is concerned. I suppose it remains to be seen if we have gone as far as we can go with DC power storage means, as we could be at our limits due to materials available to us here on this planet.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hey Roger, I think you misunderstood my reply. It's my girlfriend that lives in the restrictive HOA, but that said, it's nearly impossible to buy a home in much of Florida that does not have a condo or HOA. My home was built in 1985 just before the HOA boon happened down here. Anyone considering moving to much of "modern" Florida where the homes are recently made, an HOA is more fact than not. Older homes not encumbered by an HOA are beginning to command a premium in resale prices. 

You missed the  in the 'totally green" comment. That's tongue in cheek. I have a home perimeter lighting and water feature system that sometimes need a boost from Florida Flicker and Flash as after two cloudy days it becomes necessary.

So you know, as in much of the U.S, solar installations are governed at the state level, see:

The Florida Solar Rights Act: Florida law forbids any entity—including homeowner associations—from prohibiting the installation of solar or other renewable energy devices on Florida buildings.

Also since we're on the subject of HOA restrictions, Federal law prohibits ANY HOA or other entity including city and state agencies from prohibiting antennas. 

https://www.fcc.gov/consumers/guides/installing-consumer-owned-antennas-and-satellite-dishes


----------



## LDUBS (Dec 24, 2019)

richg99 said:


> Batteries are clearly the limiting factor for all sorts of Solar/Wind programs as well as Airplanes and cars. When "they" solve that problem, or make it less of an issue, alternative energy will "take-off". (pun intended).



I think you hit the nail right on the head. The next few new generations of battery technology are going to reshape things.


----------



## handyandy (Jan 23, 2020)

hard to say if batteries for electric power will prevail or another on board device for producing electricity. Hydrogen fuel cells are another still in early infancy stages. Some drastic break through would have to come about for batteries to get the ranges and quick charges needed to overcome the main advantage of fossil fuels which is readily available all over, quick to fill up and get back on the road, long range cause it's easy to store.


----------



## richg99 (Jan 23, 2020)

I think the needed infrastructure (gas/hydrogen/electric pumps) will come ...but only when the "improvement" is financially able to stand without subsidies by the fickle government.


----------



## LDUBS (Jan 23, 2020)

handyandy said:


> hard to say if batteries for electric power will prevail or another on board device for producing electricity. Hydrogen fuel cells are another still in early infancy stages. Some drastic break through would have to come about for batteries to get the ranges and quick charges needed to overcome the main advantage of fossil fuels which is readily available all over, quick to fill up and get back on the road, long range cause it's easy to store.



That makes a lot of sense. I find I frequently get too narrowly focused on current tech. The next leap might be something different altogether. And, I agree with Rich that a market driven solution is going to probably be the one that become widely accepted.


----------



## Crazyboat (Jan 24, 2020)

handyandy said:


> hard to say if batteries for electric power will prevail or another on board device for producing electricity. Hydrogen fuel cells are another still in early infancy stages. Some drastic break through would have to come about for batteries to get the ranges and quick charges needed to overcome the main advantage of fossil fuels which is readily available all over, quick to fill up and get back on the road, long range cause it's easy to store.



No real need for quick charge, just have universal battery design and swap them out at electric stations. A simple trade of a dead battery to a fully charged one for a fee will get er done.


----------



## PGRChaplain (Feb 15, 2020)

Here's an article about the Motors;
https://newatlas.com/aircraft/magnixs-750-hp-electric-motor-first-propellor/
Still nothing about Batteries or Range.
The Electric Harley LiveWire is nearly All Batteries and only has a 100 mile range. Oh, forgot the Harley is 30 GRAND!


----------



## handyandy (Feb 21, 2020)

if you can get all the manufacturers on board to use the same batteries and make them easily changeable so that it could be done by the average person at a battery station is going to be really difficult. Not too mention how many batteries larger vehicles would need like semi trucks or pickups pulling trailers.


----------

